# Fish porn



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/83280311


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow sick video!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

that was awesome!! I guess elephants eat peanuts and gators eat fly's!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

That was just FANTASTIC !!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome video, and amazing quality! What are you filming with?

And by the way, thanks for the youtube video you made on converting a Targus Monopod into an extendable GoPro mount.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

BTW this is not my video. Just sharing it. I wish my videos were this epic.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Greg Dini does that shit right!! 
L8, Harry


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome video no doubt!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That was amazing !!!!! Thank you for sharing..


----------

